# Moving from Johannesburg to Cape Town



## RoSsIkId (21/10/14)

Good morning Ladies and Gents

Got a job offer in Cape Town and will be moving down end of Oct.

Everything went with the packing and all that crap till we got the final email from the removal company we wanted to use. We told them that we will be in Cape Town by the 31st Oct and we would like our things to be there around the same time. This morning they let us know that they can only help us the 17 Nov.

Is there any reputable removal companies that I can try.

I need to refill the evod after this morning

Thank you


----------



## Wesley (21/10/14)

@RoSsIkId 

Sorry man, tough break.

I work with plenty of removal companies, try these:

Stuttafords Van Lines
Steers Afrovan
Biddulphs Removals
Elliott Mobility
Allied Pickfords
Bayley Worldwide
AGS Frasers
Magnathomson
Advance Transport
Execu-Move
Stanley's Removals
Brytons Removals

Not sure if all of them do local removals though.


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/10/14)

Thank you


----------



## Wesley (21/10/14)

No problem, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/10/14)

I used Elliott a few years ago when moved back to slaapstad. They sorted me out for a good price and fitted my schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

